# a530 towbar



## boater (Jul 23, 2006)

Hi i have owned a burstner a530 for a little over a year and am very pleased with it for a while i have been thinking of having a towbar fitted i wonder if anyone onthis site has same model with towbar fitted if so does it get in the way of the storage behind the rear no plate thanks in advance ceri.


----------

